

New Assange book calls for radical overhaul of the URL system - CorsairSanglot
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/booknews/10741157/Julian-Assanges-conversations-with-Googles-Eric-Schmidt-to-be-published.html

======
gjvc
see also [http://www.xanadu.com/](http://www.xanadu.com/) /
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Xanadu)

~~~
nabla9
Too bad that Ted Nelson has shut down all attempts of hackers to create
working software that uses ZigZag data structures.

It is a sad story. It is an infuriating story. [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/233#comment-1715](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/233#comment-1715)

[http://www.nongnu.org/gzz/](http://www.nongnu.org/gzz/)

~~~
gjvc
I would love to hear Alan Kay's take on Project Xanadu.

